# منظف ومطهر للارضيات



## yaser01220 (14 يوليو 2016)

كلور للارضيات منظف ومطهر
2كيلو سيمسول
2كيلو رباعي كلوريد الامونيوم
2كيلو صورا قشور
10 كيلو كلور خام تركيز12
طريقه التصنيع
يذاب السيمسول في 10 لتر ماء ساخن ثم تضع الصودا ثم تضع رباعي كلوريد الامونيوم
ثم تضع الكلور الخام
هذه الكميات ل 100 لتر


----------



## sasa4m (14 يوليو 2016)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## aidsami (4 أغسطس 2016)

معلومة قيمة، جزاك الله خيراا​


----------

